# Discount car rentals for MCO?



## bccash63 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am going to Orlando 10/23-10/30. Anyone have any car rental discount codes? thanx, Dawn


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 8, 2010)

I've always done well with the discounts listed at Mousesavers for car rentals at MCO.


----------



## caterina25 (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember Kiss2 for Budget


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought KISS2 was Dollar's code.  Maybe they are the same company.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 9, 2010)

One thing we did was set up a business account with national which gave us free access to Emerald Club. This gave us 10% off the car rental and access to the emerald club aisle which at MCO has minivans for the price of a midsized car. They don't ask for an EIN so you could just make up a company at your home address and get the discount that way. This also waives any extra driver fees for additional drivers and maybe even the under 25 fee but I'm not sure on that one. We did this in Feb when we went to orlando and saved about $400 on a minivan. 

Jason


----------



## RedDogSD (Sep 9, 2010)

We are heading to Orlando (MCO) from 10/1 - 10/9.  I just got my car through Priceline.  They rejected my $7/day bid on Economy, but accepted my $8/day bid on Compact.  So, I recommend you try Priceline.  

The rental companies keep a very large inventory of cars for the summer when they are packed.  So, in the fall, they have lots of excess and will give it away.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> We are heading to Orlando (MCO) from 10/1 - 10/9.  I just got my car through Priceline.  They rejected my $7/day bid on Economy, but accepted my $8/day bid on Compact.  So, I recommend you try Priceline.



Thanks for that information.  I think I will wait a couple of weeks and try $8 a day.  I am seeing outrageous prices right now for our rental car for 10/10-10/24.


----------



## Kola (Sep 14, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> We are heading to Orlando (MCO) from 10/1 - 10/9.  I just got my car through Priceline.  They rejected my $7/day bid on Economy, but accepted my $8/day bid on Compact.  So, I recommend you try Priceline.
> 
> The rental companies keep a very large inventory of cars for the summer when they are packed.  So, in the fall, they have lots of excess and will give it away.



After reading your post I tried Priceline with $9/day for three weeks starting 11/20 but they wouldn't take it. Do you think they will bite a little later ?

K.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Sep 21, 2010)

What are the chances through priceline that you would get a rental company off site? I would really hate to have to be shuttled to the car.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 22, 2010)

Look at Costco.  They are about 20-25% off retail price for Budget and Alamo.

Also, you should sign up with every major car company.  They have great last minute specials.

Finally, look for rentals off the airport grounds.  You may be able to take a $10 cab to save $100.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 25, 2010)

We are going to Florida the last 2 weeks in October.  We are flying in and out of Tampa.  Usually car rental rates are about the same for Tampa and Orlando.  

Costco thru Alamo quoted us $445 for 2 weeks for a midsize car about 3 months ago and I reserved it.  Last week I decided to see if Priceline could get me a car cheaper.    I got the same thing through the same company for $306.  I put in $15/day and got it on the first try.  (Maybe I should have gone down lower.  Thats what we all say)

So I am happy   :whoopie:  

Maybe you can try it.


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just tried $15/day at Orlando airport through priceline and was rejected Will try again in a few days.  Dawn


----------

